# RJ45 Cable Connect To Another RJ45, Possible?



## strangelife (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello
Is it possible to connect two RJ45 ethernet cables together using some sort of attachment?

If so what is this attachment called?

Thankyou
Matt


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 13, 2005)

Why would you want to do this?

If you're connecting two computers together you need a bridge cable. If you want to server a printer or create a network, you should go get an ethernet hub.

The other thing is if you need to extend your ethernet cable's reach, just go out and buy a 50ft long cable. I have one at home

Let us know some more details on what you want to do.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 13, 2005)

ok.. firstly. never buy a HUB. if you want to connect more than two computers together, buy a SWITCH.

i am pretty sure however, that you can get "joiners" but i doubt they'll go by that name..


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2005)

You can use something called a coupler to extend an ethernet cable using that and two cables, but at one end you might have to use a crossover cable since you are connecting two like devices together at the very ends.  That is of course, unless the ethernet port on your device can automatically switch the internal pins.  I know that some new Macs have this capability, but not sure about PCs.

You would probably be better off with a switch, as Pengu said.  That way, you'll be sure to get a point-to-point bandwidth transfer at each port (a hub shares the bandwidth among all the ports, which is why it's not used anymore).


----------



## strangelife (Apr 15, 2005)

I want to join the ethernet cables together becasue i need a 70 metre cable, i have looked for this length and they cost around £40, i checked on amazon they have a 50 metre cable for £12.

It will work cheaper if i bought a 50 metre and a 20 metre cable.

I won't need any switches becasue the ethernet cable will directly connected to my router from the mac.

Do you recommend the coupler? will they decrease transfer speeds?

Thanks


----------



## Pengu (Apr 15, 2005)

Just go to your local computer shop and get a 70m ethernet cable.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 16, 2005)

Then again, you COULD make the cable to the desired length.. 

I don't see how the coupler would decrease transfer speeds.  Integrity of the data signal...maybe.  but that's the nature of the beast anyways.  You are still within the ethernet distance limits anyways if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 16, 2005)

Some stores just cut the ethernet cables for you when you buy them, rather than keeping them in stock at all.  If there's a small computer shop near  you, see if that's the case...


----------



## Carlo (Apr 17, 2005)

go to a electrical supply store. Alot of them carry ethernet cable and will be able to give you 70 meters of the stuff pritty cheap. Then you just need two ends and someone to put the ends on it.. (electrical store may be able to help)


----------

